# Archery pick a unit "numbers"



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that we have to pick a region for the first two weeks, are they putting a resriction on the amounts of tags available for any giving area? And what the heck is up with the south slope / vernal area with a two week hunt only?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*

there is no limit to a specific unit but there is still the 16000 tag cap. So we may have 16000 archers only hunting the southern unit this year. I guess that would mean good things for the herds in the rest of the state. Oh wait the board already thinks this is what is happening. :?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*

That's what I have been hearing....numb nuts, I haven't hunting below nephi since my grandmother past away in cedar city 18 years ago; even when we have property at cedar breaks. maybe it is time to change that... :wink:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*

The thing to do is for every archery hunter to choose any region *other* than the southern region. This will show that the southern region isn't being over ran like a couple of local yahoo's like to believe  . Then, in the future, we won't have to mess with this crap! Oh, I am a local to the southern region. I was at the RAC meeting in Hurricane last year, and one of the RAC members stood up and basically shared his strong opinions on how bowhunters are the scum of the earth, and how all of the bowhunters converge on HIS canyon and push out all of HIS deer before the rifle hunt starts. I verabally boo'd the *******.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*



BROWN BAGGER said:


> Now that we have to pick a region for the first two weeks, are they putting a resriction on the amounts of tags available for any giving area? *And what the heck is up with the south slope / vernal area with a two week hunt only?*


What, never heard anything about that


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*



legacy said:


> The thing to do is for every archery hunter to choose any region *other* than the southern region. This will show that the southern region isn't being over ran like a couple of local yahoo's like to believe  . Then, in the future, we won't have to mess with this crap! Oh, I am a local to the southern region. I was at the RAC meeting in Hurricane last year, and one of the RAC members stood up and basically shared his strong opinions on how bowhunters are the scum of the earth, and how all of the bowhunters converge on HIS canyon and push out all of HIS deer before the rifle hunt starts. I verabally boo'd the ****.


I might put in for the southern unit because I haven't hunted down there for 25 years.
It would be nice to give myself an excuse to get down there again.
I hope I don't run all the deer out of "HIS" private public canyon <<--O/


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*



bowhunter3 said:


> And what the heck is up with the south slope / vernal area with a two week hunt only?


yeah look it up on the dwr web page, that whole area is in a new blue color restriction. they shortened the hunt, my nieghbor hunts that area...not to happy about being cut out of it over labor day weekend. I was just wondering what cause it? I spent hours yesterday reading the 2009 proc.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*

from page 28

general archery buck deer hunt
Utah Admin. Code R657-5-38

This year, Utah's general archery buck deer hunt has changed. You must choose a region to hunt from Aug. 15 to Sept. 1. Then, you may hunt in any open unit statewide from Sept. 2 to Sept. 11. The South Slope (Vernal), La Sal (La Sal Mountains), Central Mountains (Nebo), Oquirrh-Stansbury and Monroe hunting units are only open Aug. 15 to Sept. 1.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

How come I can't download the new proc?
Is anybody else having problems?
It gets to page 74 and dies, I have cable internet so it should be pretty quick.


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh great now more guys in the southern unit on the first of Sept.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*



BROWN BAGGER said:


> from page 28
> 
> general archery buck deer hunt
> Utah Admin. Code R657-5-38
> ...


I guess this is a little tid bit the board put in after the fact. These are the units below objectives and I guess since the rifle guys only get the last 5 days of the hunt on these units the archers who gave up nothing this year had to loose 10 days to hunt. I guess this will save maybe 10 deer from the evil archers archers. :evil: :?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Archery pick a unit numbers*

It's good to see that more of you recognize that most of us "southern boys" hate this split season as much or more than the "northern boys", and that it's only a few southern boys, mostly rifle hunters, who are pushing this ridiculous proposal. I've spoken my piece on this issue on numerous other threads and on e-mails to the Wildlife Board and the governor and have just done some county by county calculating of square miles of general public accessible deer habitat in each region vs the number of archery deer hunters per region in preparation for further presentations, (it took me about 12 hours over a 3 day period) and only the SE Region is *less* crowded in terms of square miles per hunter than the Southern Region. Of course, this isn't an exact scientific calculation because 82,168 square miles of land is hard to divide into such a narrow category, but a simple look at the Utah ownership map and the 2007 archery hunters afield tells the same story.

Northern - 2.08 sq mi per archery deer hunter
Northeastern - 1.33 sq mi per archery deer hunter
Central - 1.95 sq mi per archery deer hunter
Southern - 2.23 sq mi per archery deer hunter
Southeastern - 3.10 sq mi per archery deer hunter

Sorry to bore you with statistics, but isn't that what they want with this split season? They want numbers!! But my question is, what's the cutoff number between uncrowded and overcrowded, and who's to determine it? I think that *no matter what number shows up, it's still going to be perceived as overcrowded!* We ain't heard nuttin' yet, folks!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> I think that no matter what number shows up, it's still going to be perceived as overcrowded! We ain't heard nuttin' yet, folks


I agree, I'm afraid this is only the start...there is going to be much more coming down the pipe from the roof of the out house; and the archer's are just looking up at the bottom of the toilet seat........ -oOo- -oOo-


----------

